# my kribs breeding _ please help



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

any links or info availabe,, how long before i see babies?? when to move?? thanks so much


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi It takes 48 hours for the egg to become larvaes, and 1 or2 days more to have wrigglers dÃ©pending on the temperature  .
xris


----------

